
If you submit your application early to Y combinator, do you get a response early? - gin

======
jl
No. We respond to everyone at the same time.

------
veritas
I doubt it. After all, the people behind Y cominator would want the best
ideas/teams to get funding and the fairest way to do that would be to take a
look at all applications at the same point. So my guess is, they'll wait until
the deadline passes, review all applications and then give out their
responses.

~~~
danielha
I believe they'll review the applications at their own pace as the
applications are coming in. The deadline just indicates the final date to get
one in, not the start of the review.

